# Use zipper on new drive and copy old tivo recordings



## Emad (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello Guys,

I just order my new hard drive and zipper. 

Once I zipper the new hard drive, how do I copy the old drive programs onto the new drive? I want to keep those recordings. 

I read that someone was trying DD copy, but I also read that it copies everything (I'm not a Linus guy). Will it override the zipper hacks? Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I only found one guy trying this and he was having a hell of a time.

thanks

I had an hr10-250


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You'll need to copy your recordings and software from the original drive to the new drive first. Once that's done, you can proceed with the zipper. Check out mfslive.org for a downloadable boot cd and a command line generator to get the info you need on copying the old drive to the new.


----------



## Emad (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks Goon, from what I read I will use a backup restore comand from my old drive to the new one, and assuming I will keep the original drive and only use the new one in the TIVO will I need to expand the new drive using a comand line or will zipper handle the new size as well as the Hack for me. 

I also just read on the zipper site that PTVnetHD is the way to go to allow me to get at the new recording from on my new drive, from my PC is that correct?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You won't need ptvnet at all if you're using the zipper. Just use the mfslive cd to copy your old drive to the new and then run the zipper on the new drive afterwards.


----------

